# Permanent temporary buildings without foundation



## Code Neophyte (Oct 22, 2014)

Here I am back with another dumb question, to which I am sure there is a plainly obvious answer, it just eludes me at the moment.  We are occasionally approached by folks wanting to place small, portable pre-fab sheds on commercial lots for either a small office use (used car sales) or food service.  They intend to use the structures permanently - not seasonally as a 'temporary structure'.  Assuming (big assumption) that the structure itself meets the pertinent requirements of Chapter 16, is there anything in the code that requires a structure to have a foundation?


----------



## steveray (Oct 22, 2014)

Do you mean foundation or frost protection?.....Always some type of foundation (anchoring for wind, seismic, whatever) just not always frost protected...


----------



## JCraver (Oct 22, 2014)

200 sq. ft. or bigger here is our rule - per our Zoning and Development Codes.  Bigger than 200 sf = a building permit, which requires a foundation/anchorage.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Oct 22, 2014)

So to continue as 'devil's advocate':  We're not in a seismic zone, so that isn't a concern.  Can anchorage be provided by some sort of tie-down system or means other than a foundation?


----------



## steveray (Oct 22, 2014)

Code Neophyte said:
			
		

> So to continue as 'devil's advocate':  We're not in a seismic zone, so that isn't a concern.  Can anchorage be provided by some sort of tie-down system or means other than a foundation?


In theory, yes....What is your exemption from frost protection?


----------



## north star (Oct 22, 2014)

*= = + = = + = =*

From the `12 IBC, *Section 1604.8 - Anchorage: "*Buildings and other structures, and portions thereof,

shall be  provided with anchorage in accordance with Sections 1604.8.1 through  1604.8.3, as applicable.*"*



*Section 1604.8.1 - General:** "*Anchorage of the roof to walls and columns, and of walls and  columns

to foundations, shall be provided to resist the uplift and  sliding forces that result from the application

of the prescribed loads*.**"* 

*= = + = = + = =*


----------



## mjesse (Oct 23, 2014)

Restricted mainly by zoning here.

Using it as a sales office (or anything besides storage) opens a potential Pandora's box of Code and Accessibility issues.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 23, 2014)

2009 IBC 1809.10 Item 3 would be your foundation requirements. Tie down anchors for wind loads would need to be addressed. Think Mobile Home set ups and this is what you will have.

1809.10 Pier and curtain wall foundations.

Except in Seismic Design Categories D, E and F, pier and curtain wall foundations shall be permitted to be used to support light-frame construction not more than two stories above grade plane , provided the following requirements are met:

1.	All load-bearing walls shall be placed on continuous concrete footings bonded integrally with the exterior wall footings.

2.	The minimum actual thickness of a load-bearing masonry wall shall not be less than 4 inches (102 mm) nominal or 35/8 inches (92 mm) actual thickness, and shall be bonded integrally with piers spaced 6 feet (1829 mm) on center (o.c.).

3.	Piers shall be constructed in accordance with Chapter 21 and the following:

3.1.	The unsupported height of the masonry piers shall not exceed 10 times their least dimension.

3.2.	Where structural clay tile or hollow concrete masonry units are used for piers supporting beams and girders, the cellular spaces shall be filled solidly with concrete or Type M or S mortar.

Exception: Unfilled hollow piers shall be permitted where the unsupported height of the pier is not more than four times its least dimension.

3.3.	Hollow piers shall be capped with 4 inches (102 mm) of solid masonry or concrete or the cavities of the top course shall be filled with concrete or grout.

4.	The maximum height of a 4-inch (102 mm) load-bearing masonry foundation wall supporting wood frame walls and floors shall not be more than 4 feet (1219 mm) in height.

5.	The unbalanced fill for 4-inch (102 mm) foundation walls shall not exceed 24 inches (610 mm) for solid masonry, nor 12 inches (305 mm) for hollow masonry.


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 23, 2014)

The permit requirement exception does not remove the requirement for the structure to be code compliant. I think it is in the first or second paragraph of the section. I don't have the code books at home.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't forget the required restrooms.


----------



## steveray (Oct 23, 2014)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> Don't forget the required restrooms.


And drinking fountain....and service sink....


----------



## ICE (Oct 24, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> And drinking fountain....and service sink....


That would be two drinking fountains.


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> That would be two drinking fountains.


Or one Bi-level of course....


----------



## Mech (Oct 24, 2014)

Or no drinking fountains at all  (if occupant load is less than 15 or fewer - 2009 IPC, Table 403.1 footnote f: Drinking fountains are not required for an occupant load of 15 or fewer.)


----------



## Frank (Oct 24, 2014)

There are exceptions for small buildings of low importance

from 2012 IBC1809.5

Frost protection.

 Except where otherwise protected from frost, foundations and other permanent supports of buildings and structures shall be protected from frost by one or more of the following methods:

1. Extending below the frost line of the locality; 2. Constructing in accordance with ASCE 32; or 3. Erecting on solid rock.

 Exception:  Free-standing buildings meeting all of the following conditions shall not be required to be protected:

1. Assigned to Risk Category I, in accordance with Section 1604.5;

2. Area of 600 square feet (56 m2) or less for light-frame construction or 400 square feet (37 m2) or less for other than light-frame construction; and

3. Eave height of 10 feet (3048 mm) or less.

 Shallow foundations shall not bear on frozen soil unless such frozen condition is of a permanent character.


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Mech....good to know that is coming up, although I don't know how that meshes with ADA.....

Frank, that is what I was talking about in post#5....But how does the plumbing stay intact when the building moves is what has me baffled....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Does the building meet IECC?, Windows, ceiling and wall insulation?

HVAC or barrel with fire wood?

Power: Disconnects, GFCI outlet for their big gorilla?

Required to have foundation here if over 300sf and meet zoning requirements, including setbacks.

pc1


----------



## Frank (Oct 28, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> But how does the plumbing stay intact when the building moves is what has me baffled....


Most of these small sheds do not have plumbing--it is provided by  main building on the site.

Frost heave can be accommodated by--

PE water service pipe with an S curve in it under the building.

Flexible Fernco type fittings on each end of a horizontal run under the building for the DVW.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Oct 28, 2014)

Frank - thanks.  That's kind of where I'm going with this.  It's almost as if it needs to be addressed through zoning or a code amendment in order to prohibit these types of structures?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 1, 2014)

Frank is only posting an exception to frost protection

You still have to address wind loads and seismic loads


----------



## Frank (Nov 1, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Frank is only posting an exception to frost protectionYou still have to address wind loads and seismic loads


Screw anchors for tie downs Just like for mobile homes and school trailers.  This exception allows modular classrooms to be put on a parking lot without having to dig foundations.  Think also carport type structures.  In our area a drop it off the truck wood shed has enough weight that it can be shown that the dead load is adequate for wind overturn  90 mph zone.


----------

